# krates for kids



## spoker (Feb 8, 2018)

2 colors


----------



## Jrodarod (Feb 8, 2018)

Those look great!


----------



## Rollo (Feb 8, 2018)

spoker said:


> 2 colorsView attachment 750414 View attachment 750415



... How'd you find it? ... Looked on their web site with no results ...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 8, 2018)

I found them but shows out of stock on both colors


----------



## Rollo (Feb 8, 2018)

... Googled it and it came up ... out of stock right now ...


----------



## spoker (Feb 8, 2018)

i heard there gettin more in,i havent seen it yet but some guy has em on epay for 2 times the money


----------



## spoker (Feb 8, 2018)

looks like a kool box with the kid n a stingray


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Feb 8, 2018)

In Sam club


----------



## Rollo (Feb 8, 2018)

... Blue ones are available now ... Red out of stock ... unless you want to pay twice as much on feebay ... 
... https://www.samsclub.com/sams/lil-stingray-blue-inclub-980077640/prod22060356.ip


----------



## Rollo (Feb 8, 2018)

... I have a blue one coming Wednesday ...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 25, 2018)

Ordered a red one this morning they are back in stock now , if decent I'll get the blue also later


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 3, 2018)

Got my red one put together this morning , decent quality, pneumatic tires , one fender has some flaking chrome and the other rear has a couple small dings but not bad , about what I expected for China made .


----------



## Chopper1 (Mar 3, 2018)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Got my red one put together this morning , decent quality, pneumatic tires , one fender has some flaking chrome and the other rear has a couple small dings but not bad , about what I expected for China made .



....do the rear shocks work ?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 3, 2018)

No but springer does


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 5, 2018)

Ordered one for my little guy who is in love with my apple krate so I had to snag one of these. .... He can't stop talking about it, he for sure has the bike bug even at under 3. He's even rolling pantless! Lol


----------

